# new tank



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I am geting a 38 gallon SW from a friend this weekend. I was woundering what fish to put in it. I wont be geting fish for at least 2 months. I want to run the live rock first and the corals. any sug, that would be small enough to stay n ther ok?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

We can certainly offer a lot of suggestions. First we need a lot more information on what this environment will be like. Please provide all the details you can about the aquarium setup and equipment, as well as your experience with marine systems.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I have no exp. I dont know quit yet until i get it. He said it has all of the stuff with it pro skim, tank under it 10 gallon, lights, uv lights. ect. I was wanting to do the live rock reef first to get better involed so i dont have a bunch of dead fish. I will be useing live sand and live rock. A mushroom dont know wich one yet till i look at a few more. Iv ben studing it i just dont know what fish that would fit properly. I was wanting 15 pounds of live rock maybe 20. Maybe a clam or 2.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Respectfully... you are considering options outside your capabilities. I would suggest that you spend a couple of months reading threads, books, and magazines so that you have a more advanced understanding of what goes into a successful marine aquarium. Having the correct equipment does not translate to success in this hobby.

For example, you need in the neighborhood of 40 to 60 pounds of live rock, depending on density. Clams are way beyond your experience level... WAY BEYOND. On the subject of live sand... is this sand already in the tank? If it is, it won't be live after it is moved. 

There is a lot to learn here. I think you would be best to look at details before you proceed.

Can you get a list of equipment?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes i can get a list of equip, no the live sand and live rock is coming from my lfs. They r going to get it for me. Iv ben studing and thanks for leting me know the clams would be way out of my jurny for now. Im am waiting a month to set it up, then was going to proced thats why i askd. How bout the mushrooms? What r ur sugested ways of going? what info from the list do u need? Thanks. I just dont want to rush into it and have bunch of dead fish. Id rather take it slow and learn thats why i wanted to go with live rock and that befor fish.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO i feel the same as pasfur, you need to do more research. the fish will be sensitive but the corals even more so. if i was in your shoes i would take the time to read about anything and everything saltwater related. salinity, alk, ca, mag levels, lighting, flow, fish sizes and compatibility, depth of sand, there is just to much to list, and that right there is a good couple weeks of reading to understand it properly. i would just research while im saving up funds for this investment. i say investment because this is meant to be long term. 
i dont intend to discourage you, i just wish to properly inform you and if you have any questions feel free to ask, i would be glad to help you out.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank u. Thats why im waiting to start in a month to get more info on it. Iv ben reading al of your guys posts. thats why i asked. Just wanted to see what fish you guys would do. I plan to ask a bunch of questions. As to your guys experience, why is the pro skimer so ideal for salt water? Why is salt water so hard to keep? Iv read a bunch of differnt reasons pros and cons. What your thoughts? Now back to me starting what would u recomend for good light, sumps, skim, live rock, no live sand, sand, crushed corals. Iim just trying to get an idea of what to get. Since mentioned befor is out of my jurny. I want as simple as you can get for now to learn with it. Even if i have to wait a few months or years for fish and clams of that nature. Im pretty patient so waiting is no big deal just wanted to know your opinions


----------

